# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  DebraJane Dixon's Shardream beach 2019

## EbbTide000

Dear Dreamviews 

One of my Facebook friends 
that I don't know personally 
called Ben Gilberti 
posted a quote in my feed, three hours ago 
it read:

⚘

Your True Essence is your Soul,

Which is eternal.

And exists in an 

⚘ocean of love⚘.

You are not your body. 

By Dr Brian Weiss 

⚘

Psi Dreaming ie 

shared dreaming
Precog dreaming
remote viewing dreaming 

works at its best 
when we make conntact 
with this ⚘ocean of love⚘,  
by being happy and ⚘full of love⚘. (me thinks)

Anyway I went a Googling to find Dr Weiss
Here is a Wikipedia entry about him:

↘️↘️↘️

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Weiss

↗️↗️↗️

----------

